# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  UP Aqua U-Series P LED Light

## Urban Aquaria

Just a heads up for those who are using the UP Aqua Z-Series Pro LED lights, i spotted a new range of LED light models from Up Aqua at their website...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

No details on the exact LEDs or wattage that this new model is using yet... but the poster does show the spectrum/wavelength combination and mentions its running at 7,000K color temperature, which is an interesting change from their Z-Series models.

The casing dimensions are also wider and thicker at 11cm width and 2.2 thickness (compared to the Z-Series model which is 7cm width and 1.3cm thickness). So it looks like the larger casing could be packing higher powered or more LEDs. The wider casing may also improve light spread too. In addition, it comes with nifty new support arms which allow the lightset to be flipped up for easier tank access.

If anyone finds more info on this new model, do post updates!  :Smile:

----------


## bennyc

Urban, thanks for the heads up. Will wait and see what are the detail specs, more reason to postpone my diy lights. haha

----------


## furyprix

Can short list for next project! Any idea when it will be in stores?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## AhVy

Woah thanks for sharing. Interesting..but sure costs more..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## sateman

Wah...wasted. Just bought 2 units of the Z series. Will have to off load soon at market place. Any takers?  :Opps:

----------


## percy

nice! i hope it would be available when i start to setup my tank by next week.

----------


## limz_777

gex plant growth model will hit local shores next month too , more choice of led lights

----------


## qqiangq

> Wah...wasted. Just bought 2 units of the Z series. Will have to off load soon at market place. Any takers?


P/S. Can I check with you where you get your Z series? I have been looking for the Z Series 36CM (Plant) but many LFS doesn't carry them...

----------


## Aventador

> P/S. Can I check with you where you get your Z series? I have been looking for the Z Series 36CM (Plant) but many LFS doesn't carry them...


I got my 36cm Plant Zseries from East Ocean.

----------


## qqiangq

> I got my 36cm Plant Zseries from East Ocean.


Oh I see, just surf their website shall visit them this week end. By the way how you get there? Kinda unfamiliar with that area.

----------


## Aventador

> Oh I see, just surf their website shall visit them this week end. By the way how you get there? Kinda unfamiliar with that area.


I live nearby. Hahaha. You could take MRT to Tiong Bahru Station. Just behind Tiong Bahru Plaza, 5mins walk away.

----------


## Carlo Sorrentino

up only for to say i have found finally who can sell this...i cant find it everywhere...
if sone1 interest in it i dont know if i can post url...

if i cant pls some mod can delete it

http://www.banggood.com/buy/UP-Aquar...334736201311D8

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Great find!  :Well done: 

Looks like these new lights are starting to hit the market... hopefully we'll see them available in more stores soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Carlo Sorrentino

i have ask the site why the photos are from Z series and he reply me that lights are in preorder and no photos of U series avaible yet... but he confirm me it is the new U series
he add this too:
We have been upload on the wap,but just the Plant Lights. 
R1,R2,WB series we will upload this weekend(I still do not have pictures of this 3 series yet  :Sad:  
and this too:
I want to give you a coupon,to thank you for your support, you can share with your friends and the forum numbers.
coupon cope:AquaUP
10% Off For Aquarium Lights
Stat Date:July.01
End Data:Sep.01
The coupon can be used for one time by one IP address.


10% off for this lamps too!!! good, we have to wait the stock!!

----------


## Carlo Sorrentino

60cm e 90cm are out of preorder and ready to buy....Usually dispatched in 6-9 business days

do not forgot coupon 10%: AquaUP, u have to insert it in cart page , right up corner where u read "have a coupon code"

http://www.banggood.com/UP-PRO-LED-U...334736201311D8
60cm $78.09 + 10% discount

http://www.banggood.com/UP-PRO-LED-U...334736201311D8
this is 90cm $74,58 discounted

the other lenght are in preorder yet

i have see they start to add on site the marine version too of U series
http://www.banggood.com/UP-PRO-LED-U...334736201311D8
i dont know if this marine version is good or not


shipment is registered air mail free or u can use a express courier for $10 $15 more , 7 days delivery, site is secure with paypal payment... no problems for their with all my past orders

pls, if someone got it for first, can write a review or leave a comment here about this light... im waiting for mine thanks..

----------


## Carlo Sorrentino

news from seller:

"hi carlo,i have chang the limit of the coupon to : no IP limit,no times limit,so your friend can use the coupon till now~
i got the reall U-series as you said much wider and thicker and what a huge LED much bigger than the little pieces led of Z series hahah 
90cm will arrivial in our warehouse and dispathched in this weekend"

I hope it is really the U series because I can not find it anywhere except banggood. 
to hear what he says it would appear that the biggest uses of LEDs, which are of Powerled 1W??!?! I would like a photo! 


someone who uses the Z series, can you tell me if I can install the 90cm version on 100cm tank? i dont know how attack of U-series look if its expandable but i think its the same of Z series!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

I'm also very keen to know the actual specs of the light too, do post a review once you get it.  :Well done: 

Not sure if the U-Series lights has the same casing length, but with the Z-Series lights i was able to stretch the mounts another 5-6cm to fit slightly longer tanks... though any further and the mounts will become unstable. 

Hopefully the new U-Series lights have longer casings.  :Smile:

----------


## tropic

I wish all these lights could have a timer incorporated for settings. Of course, price would also be different.

----------


## Carlo Sorrentino

https://imageshack.com/i/ip702e39j
this is the data of lights... they use 2w powerleds.. 20 leds for a total of 38W, Z series 90cm is 32W with smd leds

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> https://imageshack.com/i/ip702e39j
> this is the data of lights... they use 2w powerleds.. 20 leds for a total of 38W, Z series 90cm is 32W with smd leds


Thanks for the info!  :Well done:

----------


## solidbrik

7000k lights!..wonder what's the pricing..

----------


## Carlo Sorrentino

in this thread u can find links to seller and the price... anyways
http://www.banggood.com/UP-PRO-LED-U...334736201311D8
$74,58 discounted with 10% "Aquaup" coupon code for us, 90cm version

----------


## solidbrik

No 30 cm version..  :Sad:

----------


## Carlo Sorrentino

they have a coming soon 45cm too.... isnt avaiable yet, and i dont know if u can fit it on a 30cm tank.....becouse i dont know the real block of the light to tank

----------


## BFG

Carlo, please refrain from using the short form replies ie 'u'. Thanks!

----------


## Carlo Sorrentino

no problem, english is not my language, i dont know use of it is a bad thing.... im sorry....i dont use it anymore...

----------


## Carlo Sorrentino

im waiting for mines.... dhl problems!! GRRR!!!
i do not know if i can post a link to another forum, but, on the net, someone has order it and it has arrived..... he write a little review and comparation with the old Z series...with some photos...

this is the link:
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showt...Version-Review

if i cant put link to other forum , please, a mod can edit it... thanks

----------


## tureblue82

local stores( singapore) still don't carry this series?

how come?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> local stores( singapore) still don't carry this series?
> 
> how come?


I guess its a very new model and the local distributor still hasn't gotten stock of them yet... so far only one online site has been spotted selling it recently, which is hopefully an indication that it should be avaliable locally soon.

----------


## killkyo

I saw this series in JXY Pets Boutique in Ang Mo Kio near S11 coffee shop. Not sure of the price but they only have 60cm and 45cm, in case anyone interested.

----------


## knoxknocks

> in this thread u can find links to seller and the price... anyways
> http://www.banggood.com/UP-PRO-LED-U...334736201311D8
> $74,58 discounted with 10% "Aquaup" coupon code for us, 90cm version


Price seems to have gone up. Is now US$119?

----------


## tureblue82

> I saw this series in JXY Pets Boutique in Ang Mo Kio near S11 coffee shop. Not sure of the price but they only have 60cm and 45cm, in case anyone interested.


thanks for the intel!

----------


## Carlo Sorrentino

for who is waiting more infos about this lamp
today i have got 1 of my 2 lamps order,about 30 days later from payment... for to resolve shipment problems, order is splitted in 2 shipments..the 2nd is on the way.. ... anyways i have do a photo of leds light on water surface...becouse i think leds are the most important part of the new lamp



how u can see , its look like a rgb led... but it has 1 (+) and 1 (-) pins only...i never see a led like this before... usually rgb leds has 6 pins for to power every single color die....becouse red and blue dies work with a different voltage then white dies


for that and for the curiosity to find out, i have used a dark filter glass witha magnifier for to see how led, turned on, look inside under the lens.... i cant do a photo becouse its too small for to see it well, but i have do a picture for to explain how led look..



this led has 4 dies with 3 colors: 2 white , 1 red and 1 blu with that layout....
it look really new for me, but i think this leds are really good for plants grown... we need time for to see the result on our tanks, but i think, this light is more better then Z series, its a good evolution from UP


the 90cm has 20x2w powerleds, but the power energy blowed with a measurment tool say me 32W in total , power supply included....light look really bright... it look better and strongest then my 2x30w t8 i changed for it


and 2w U series leds look more bigger then 3W bridgelux i have here.....
this is a photo comparation with 3w BDX led on top.. lens on U leds is bigger



i reply always: sorry for my english, but isnt my language

----------


## tureblue82

nice information! 

I have an odyssea Evo led 18watt for 1feet+ tanks which uses 3wat leds something like the pictures above.

----------


## atolylica

Anyone sighted this selling in shops already?

----------


## sheng

Hopefully it will be in our market soon.

----------


## flowerflower

Anyone knows the performance compared with nemo light available from green chapter?

----------


## Carlo Sorrentino

up this for to post only a document about growing plants with this....

tank is from thehalfw1t , a australian guy from another forum, greetings for test are going to him..

tank is 45cmxL,35cmxH
lighting is 1x60cm U series P version from UP ($85 version), 17W power

day 4



day 15


day 22






> It's Cal Aqua Black Earth with Green Base XR. Basically the way I run the tank is 8 hours of light per day, co2 run at about 2bps, 1ml flourish comprehensive once per week and 1ml excel once per day. co2 comes on and turns off 1 hour before lights. Also I have to do a lot of trimming to keep the plants in check. The limnophila is getting a bit out of control and the lotus is sending up big leaves to the surface which I've been cutting off. The HC I've trimmed once after it had carpeted pretty well. Other than that, just sit back and watch it grow.


this is from him about managment of the tank

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Thanks for highlighting this review... its a good reference for those keen on this new Up Aqua LED series .  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

must sound out to EOA

----------


## Et66

Does anybody know where to buy U series LED in Singapore? Can't find it at Y618, EOA or Seaview.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Does anybody know where to buy U series LED in Singapore? Can't find it at Y618, EOA or Seaview.


Forgot to update... i spoke to EO recently and they mentioned they've no current plans to bring in the U-Series models to local market.

----------


## Gavan

someone mentioned earlier in the thread about GEX LEDs? any info on those?

----------


## Et66

GEX LED PG 45 cm $13x available at Seaview. 
60cm $19x according to website. 
I ordered 60cm UP Aqua U series from Banggood $123 with express delivery. 
Currently using 2 feet Green Element EVO.

----------


## kurty

> GEX LED PG 45 cm $13x available at Seaview. 
> 60cm $19x according to website. 
> I ordered 60cm UP Aqua U series from Banggood $123 with express delivery. 
> Currently using 2 feet Green Element EVO.


very tempting to get the u series too..
a friend of mine is now at taipei, i already forward him the specs and ask him to purchase on behalf if happen to come across..

keeping my fingers crossed.

----------


## kurty

the price for up aqua at taipei was at NT4000...

----------


## limz_777

> Forgot to update... i spoke to EO recently and they mentioned they've no current plans to bring in the U-Series models to local market.


odd , why not ?

----------


## Gavan

> odd , why not ?


EO is eastocean right? probably the same reason why they've never stocked up Aqua lights?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> odd , why not ?


From my conversation with them, it seems they find that the Z-Series lights already fulfills the lighting requirements for most planted tanks up to 30cm in height, and for tanks that are taller (>36cm height), most people would go for the EVO-series type lights that use 3W or higher individual LED... so i guess its more of a business/inventory management decision for them at this moment.

----------


## limz_777

i see , another odd thing is online only banggood is selling this model , are there any sellers ?

----------


## kurty

> i see , another odd thing is online only banggood is selling this model , are there any sellers ?


not that i know of, i also doing my background work on this light.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> i see , another odd thing is online only banggood is selling this model , are there any sellers ?


There are other sellers from online Australian aquarium shops, but their prices and shipping add up to much more.

So far, banggood still seems to be the only online shop with the lowest prices and free shipping. I'll probably be ordering a set too, just to try it out.

----------


## kurty

> There are other sellers from online Australian aquarium shops, but their prices and shipping add up to much more.
> 
> So far, banggood still seems to be the only online shop with the lowest prices and free shipping. I'll probably be ordering a set too, just to try it out.


don't tempt me..  :Sad:

----------


## 5stars

Wah results from this light looks really good! But way above budget so no way I'm getting it...

----------


## Et66

> From my conversation with them, it seems they find that the Z-Series lights already fulfills the lighting requirements for most planted tanks up to 30cm in height, and for tanks that are taller (>36cm height), most people would go for the EVO-series type lights that use 3W or higher individual LED... so i guess its more of a business/inventory management decision for them at this moment.


I have used both. Up Aqua Z series is a little bit too dim and Green Element Evo is too bright. 
I believe and hope the Up Aqua U series will be somewhere in between according to specs stated.
I will give a report after using. Stay tuned.

----------


## sfk7

At 200ish price point why are you guys not considering maxspect glaive or ecoxotic e series?

----------


## Et66

2 feet UP Aqua U series is SGD$112 include delivery.

----------


## kurty

> 2 feet UP Aqua U series is SGD$112 include delivery.


How's the review so far??

----------


## sfk7

oh ok... must have misread

----------


## tunicate

How about LumenAqua LED Mini? I understand they come in 30, 45, & 60cm models. Anyone tried them before?

----------


## xXXXx13

Is this U-Series effective for a tank depth of 60cm?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Is this U-Series effective for a tank depth of 60cm?


If you are referring to a tank height of up to 60cm, then its uncertain as i've not seen any reviews that use it in such tall tanks. I would guess you'll probably need to look at more powerful lightsets instead, like those that use stronger 3W or higher LEDs.

----------


## xXXXx13

> If you are referring to a tank height of up to 60cm, then its uncertain as i've not seen any reviews that use it in such tall tanks. I would guess you'll probably need to look at more powerful lightsets instead, like those that use stronger 3W or higher LEDs.


Am looking around and trying to compare the effectiveness and price. It looks like its going to cost quite abit so doing my homework before committing.

----------


## limz_777

> I saw this series in JXY Pets Boutique in Ang Mo Kio near S11 coffee shop. Not sure of the price but they only have 60cm and 45cm, in case anyone interested.


Confirm u series?

----------


## Et66

The shop was closed last 2 times I dropped by JXY PETS BOUTIQUE. 
Lights were off and tanks were full of algae.

----------


## kurty

Just place an order of a 60cm unit.. could not resist to temptations 


Sorry, ua idol, if you are reading this. I getting before you.  :Razz:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Just place an order of a 60cm unit.. could not resist to temptations 
> 
> Sorry, ua idol, if you are reading this. I getting before you.


Please do up a review once you get it... i've been looking to read more local user reviews on this light ever since it was available online (seems the majority of the reviews are from users in Australia).

Personally, i've been waiting for it to be sold locally. I've no real need for more lights at the moment, so no actual rush for me to order a set.  :Very Happy:

----------


## limz_777

> The shop was closed last 2 times I dropped by JXY PETS BOUTIQUE. 
> Lights were off and tanks were full of algae.


closed down ? what timing you went there ?

----------


## Et66

> closed down ? what timing you went there ?


Should be lunch time about 12noon.

----------


## Et66

I placed an order on Banggood on 09 November and paid extra $10 for EMS (express delivery 3-6days) but have not received the item till now! 
I emailed them after 1 week when item did not arrive and was told was my order was returned to their store. No explanation or apology given and they just asked me whether I wanted a refund or have it resent. 
I asked them to resend and still waiting for it till now.
Just sharing my experience with this seller.

----------


## Et66

Item finally arrived but I am oversea so can't set it up yet!

----------


## kurty

with regards to JXY Pets Boutique in Ang Mo Kio near S11,

have you guys tried calling them?

as far as i know, they never carry u series at all.

----------


## limz_777

> Should be lunch time about 12noon.


just check their FB https://www.facebook.com/JZXpetsboutique , operation hour 1 pm - 9pm , did it open at 1 pm ?

----------


## Gavan

saw this on ADA website. is it just me or do the pictures look familiar... https://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?...6b#prettyPhoto

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> saw this on ADA website. is it just me or do the pictures look familiar... https://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?...6b#prettyPhoto


Yeah, looks like thats a re-branded version of the U-Series lights.  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

probably re branding , aqua forest aquarium seem to be a shop in usa ,just selling ada products too

----------


## kurty

ok, my early Xmas gift is coming.

ordered on 
2014-11-26 00:00HK, Item posted and is being processed.

arrival at Singapore on
2014-12-01 10:54
Received at Processing Facility

although i yet to see it.
sent via normal tracking postage.
usually delivery from HK to SG is less than 2 weeks.

----------


## Et66

Finally set up my U Series LED and quite pleased with it.
Comparing with Odyssea EVO. 
1. The stand/support is taller so less chance of of water splashing onto it.
2. Less heat produced.
3. Not as powerful but still has good pearling observed as maybe my plants are not very light demanding. 
Sorry not too sure about light colour and those advanced stuff so no comments. Attached some photos for reference.

----------


## kurty

> Finally set up my U Series LED and quite pleased with it.
> Comparing with Odyssea EVO. 
> 1. The stand/support is taller so less chance of of water splashing onto it.
> 2. Less heat produced.
> 3. Not as powerful but still has good pearling observed as maybe my plants are not very light demanding. 
> Sorry not too sure about light colour and those advanced stuff so no comments. Attached some photos for reference.


nice and clean tank..
making me envy and shameful of my rojax tank  :Very Happy: 

i'm waiting for mine, arrived in Singapore but yet to dispatch..

----------


## limz_777

i think the new stand can be adjusted upwards without removing ?

----------


## Et66

> i think the new stand can be adjusted upwards without removing ?


Yes, it can be tilted upwards. 
The stand is a bit flimsy in my opinion.

----------


## kurty

> Yes, it can be tilted upwards. 
> The stand is a bit flimsy in my opinion.


I second that.. the design of the bracket was a flop.
I guess the holes were too narrow for the bracket.. Least for Mine..
I can't move the bracket if I insert both holes Hence had to use only hole.

A few days usage, 
I find the light is better Least same par with my previous maxspect. 
At last not warm and more energy efficiency.

I also using another t series to support the lighting, since I know selling it gonna be dirt cheap.
Will upload the tank and light when possible.

Delivery took 2 weeks for free postage.

----------


## Gavan

I don't own the product, but I don't think there should be a problem with the holes. might be a alignment problem. you just have to make sure you find the sweet spot for your desired width. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tureblue82

hi guys...if going for high light,assuming filled with bushy, do i need to get two of these?...

----------


## Joop

For you guys information, I just orders new tank from EO, and bought the U-Series UP Aqua from them also.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> For you guys information, I just orders new tank from EO, and bought the U-Series UP Aqua from them also.


Finally... looks like i'll have to "upgrade" my older Z-Series lights to the newer U-Series models now, no more excuses.  :Grin:

----------


## Dscheng

> Yes, it can be tilted upwards. 
> The stand is a bit flimsy in my opinion.


Is that a 2FT tank? What brand? Your cabinet what brand?

----------


## tunicate

> For you guys information, I just orders new tank from EO, and bought the U-Series UP Aqua from them also.


Oh? Has EO started carrying U series?

----------


## Joop

> Oh? Has EO started carrying U series?


I am not sure though if they are carrying the U series, just happened that I was there order my new tAnk and the sale guy recommend me this U series. So I just take it since my tank width is 1.5ft

----------


## tunicate

That's great. Can msg me the price?

----------


## Et66

> Is that a 2FT tank? What brand? Your cabinet what brand?


2 feet tank and cabinet by GUSH from Green Chapter.

----------


## Dscheng

> 2 feet tank and cabinet by GUSH from Green Chapter.


What is the damage like? Any delivery charges?

----------


## Dscheng

> 2 feet tank and cabinet by GUSH from Green Chapter.


I check the gush cabinet, some without opening door? Just side slot in??

----------


## Et66

Attachment 46127Attachment 46129
Tank cost about $120 and cabinet $150 or $180.
I self carried it home. Cannot remember exact price. You may call GC to check.

----------


## Dscheng

> Finally... looks like i'll have to "upgrade" my older Z-Series lights to the newer U-Series models now, no more excuses.


Where to buy this u series? Can't find it on seaview?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Quick update... i was at East Ocean last week and enquired about the U-Series lights too. 

Apparently the 60cm unit they have on sale is actually a sample piece which they used for testing (it had some scuff marks and scratches), so they are just selling it away at a cheaper price. It seems they are still not importing in this series for general sale at the moment.

----------


## Dscheng

So meaning no shop bring in this model yet?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> So meaning no shop bring in this model yet?


East Ocean is the importer/distributor for the brand, and it looks like no other local shop is carrying this model yet.

----------


## Joop

> Quick update... i was at East Ocean last week and enquired about the U-Series lights too. 
> 
> Apparently the 60cm unit they have on sale is actually a sample piece which they used for testing (it had some scuff marks and scratches), so they are just selling it away at a cheaper price. It seems they are still not importing in this series for general sale at the moment.


I am going to give them a call now, the sale guy never mentioned to me that it the display set that they going to sell to me at this price. If it confirm it the display set that they going to pass to me. I will reject the order and ask for full re-funded!

----------


## tunicate

Some folks may be interested if the offer price is substantially lower than online price.  :Mad:

----------


## Joop

I think the least the sale team could do it to inform the customer in advance if it is the display set that they are selling if not, we as customer may always think that it a brand new set that they are selling. lol

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I am going to give them a call now, the sale guy never mentioned to me that it the display set that they going to sell to me at this price. If it confirm it the display set that they going to pass to me. I will reject the order and ask for full re-funded!


Is the particular unit they are selling you the 60cm version or the 45cm version? The one they offered to me was the 60cm version and it was displayed out of the box sitting on a sale tank outside the shop. The price was quoted cheaper to reflect its used condition.

I guess you'll just have to check and confirm with them on it.

----------


## Joop

> Is the particular unit they are selling you the 60cm version or the 45cm version? The one they offered to me was the 60cm version and it was displayed out of the box sitting on a sale tank outside the shop. The price was quoted cheaper to reflect its used condition.
> 
> I guess you'll just have to check and confirm with them on it.


Bro, that the one 60cm sitting outside that he show me. It was quoted at $75 and that one I order a set from them. I am trying to get them now, if confirm that the set they going to sell me, then I will ask for re-fund or exchange for the Pro Z serie because that 60cm display set have some minor defect physically that I saw also.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Bro, that the one 60cm sitting outside that he show me. It was quoted at $75 and that one I order a set from them. I am trying to get them now, if confirm that the set they going to sell me, then I will ask for re-fund or exchange for the Pro Z serie because that 60cm display set have some minor defect physically that I saw also.


Its good that you double checked and managed to clear the matter up.

Though i do find that the S$75 price they quoted for that particular U-Series set seems quite reasonable (it was probably just used briefly for their own in-house testing purposes), considering that if we order a brand new unit online from banggood.com it'll cost around S$117.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dscheng

Is this series really better than the Z series?

----------


## kurty

> Is this series really better than the Z series?


i'm using it, so far so good. only complaint is the fitting bracket

----------


## Dscheng

> i'm using it, so far so good. only complaint is the fitting bracket


Or like ET66 picture in page 5, the bracket is mount behind the fish tank right? A bit weird design, usually like odyessy is mount on both side.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Or like ET66 picture in page 5, the bracket is mount behind the fish tank right? A bit weird design, usually like odyessy is mount on both side.


The U-series casing is much wider than the Z-Series casing, so they designed it with a hinge so that you can flip it upwards to access the tank.

I've also tried it out before and i did notice the stand has to be adjusted correctly so that the light can flip up and sit back down properly (the stand legs have to be aligned and tightened very securely to the sides of the tank glass, cannot be left loose). The stand's plastic material is abit flexible, so it does need some additional adjustment to get things to fit well.

----------


## kurty

> Or like ET66 picture in page 5, the bracket is mount behind the fish tank right? A bit weird design, usually like odyessy is mount on both side.


well, the problem i faced was that the bracket does not fit into the light set..
they actually have 2 insert but i could only manage to get 1 in..

i guess design flaws..

other than that, adapter is a little hotter than usual.

----------


## Joop

> Its good that you double checked and managed to clear the matter up.
> 
> Though i do find that the S$75 price they quoted for that particular U-Series set seems quite reasonable (it was probably just used briefly for their own in-house testing purposes), considering that if we order a brand new unit online from banggood.com it'll cost around S$117.


yea.. but just found out this item is already with the delivery man who will be delivering the Tankset together with this lightset but EO ask me to bring down the Lightset to get it exchange with pro z series with similar price.

----------


## Emperios

So how is it compared to Z Series? 

Use up more watts?
Better standard?

----------

